# This cracks me up!



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Believe it or not the puppy in the picture is Coco, and she is a littermate of my female June. Small world, her owner just realized last week that her picture had went viral.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

My question is, what is Coco 'ashamed' of? ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Knowing Coco I would doubt she is ashamed of anything.
She has tons of personality, and is still full of spunk at three years old.
She is not used for hunting birds, she a blood tracker.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that is her " I am so BUSTED" face...


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

I love this pic! Olive makes that exact same face ;D


----------

